# Proposal to make the EPA work for us for a change



## autobaun70 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just got done changing the oil in my truck, and came to a realization. If the EPA can ##### & moan about how many vapors can escape a gas can, then surely they can make a law making the car/truck/equipment manufacturers put the oil filters & drain plugs in a spot where oil won't run all over the other vehicle components on it's way to the drain pan. Much of this oil gets hung up on suspension parts, and then ends up dripping off on the road, and in our lakes & streams. Don't know how much of the lakes & streams part is completely true, but it sounds good for the sake of argument.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Feb 8, 2010)

What really burns me on the epa gas can thing is what happens to all of the old cans. Does the epa really expect everyone to throw away all of these plastic cans with traces of fuel in them. I have a hard time believing that throwing millions of gas cans away, tossing them in a land fill is good for the environment.


----------



## fubar2 (Feb 8, 2010)

Its to get a good even spread on your complimentary hot oil treatment you get on your right arm free with every oil change.


----------



## Stihl088stock (Feb 9, 2010)

*Yikes!*

Don't egg them on, they're likely to require only "certified" personel change oil. All of us do it yourselfers would have to break the law to change our oil...

Oh, yeah, and I NEVER spilled a drop of gas until I bought a "spill-proof" gas can... Those things shoot gas out at a 90 degree angle from the spout, that hits the neck of a small engine fuel tank and splashes all over everything... WTF:???


----------



## KD57 (Feb 9, 2010)

You have to remember, the EPA is comprised of folks that would drill a hole in the hull of the boat in order to drain the bilge water out, while the boat is sitting in the lake.
They wanted me to place exhaust stacks in my paint area at 19', instead of exhausting them out at 11'. So exhausting the paint fumes 9' higher up makes the air cleaner? :censored:


----------



## Dvegas (Jan 5, 2012)

KD57 said:


> You have to remember, the EPA is comprised of folks that would drill a hole in the hull of the boat in order to drain the bilge water out, while the boat is sitting in the lake.
> They wanted me to place exhaust stacks in my paint area at 19', instead of exhausting them out at 11'. So exhausting the paint fumes 9' higher up makes the air cleaner? :censored:


 I have drawn the conclusion that the EPA's main office is actually located on mars...... Their plans always seem to create more pollution by throwing stuff in a landfill or dumping chemicals, so they can phase in a "green one" and then repeat process the in another 5 years.


----------



## Walt41 (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm convinced that they just throw darts at a board filled with sticky notes of dumb ideas then go with whatever they hit.


----------



## KD57 (Jan 6, 2012)

Walt41 said:


> I'm convinced that they just throw darts at a board filled with sticky notes of dumb ideas then go with whatever they hit.




:agree2:


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 6, 2012)

I have no problems with the old Ford, drain plug and filter both can be reached easy, never spill a drop.


----------

